# Kjaer KO. Problema al ginocchio.



## admin (1 Dicembre 2021)

Anche Kjaer finisce KO. Problemi al ginocchio per il danese, sostituito da Gabbia dopo pochi minuti dall'inizio di Genoa - Milan. Uscita in barella con ghiaccio sul ginoccho.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2021)

Non ci sono davvero più parole


----------



## Simo98 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Va beh basta, ritiriamoci dal campionato


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Dicembre 2021)

Rotto il menisco.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Kjaer finisce KO. Problemi al ginocchio per il danese, sostituito da Gabbia dopo pochi minuti dall'inizio di Genoa - Milan.


Questa è brutta. Secondo me è crociato
Povereto


----------



## Hellscream (1 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai è una barzelletta


----------



## iceman. (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono davvero più parole


Che squadra di rottami.
Il più integro è quel cesso di krunic


----------



## raducioiu (1 Dicembre 2021)

Senza di lui temo sia la fine di ogni speranza per noi quest'anno


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Kjaer finisce KO. Problemi al ginocchio per il danese, sostituito da Gabbia dopo pochi minuti dall'inizio di Genoa - Milan.


La sensazione purtroppo è che sia un infortunio pesante, che lo terrà a lungo fuori.

Auguri Simon.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Kjaer finisce KO. Problemi al ginocchio per il danese, sostituito da Gabbia dopo pochi minuti dall'inizio di Genoa - Milan. Uscita in barella con ghiaccio sul ginoccho.


Ma io mi domando ma c'era bisogno di partire a 10000 con il pressing contro il Genoa? 
Manca il cervello oltre che il fisico


----------



## hiei87 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Finita la sua stagione. E' un incubo. Senza un sostituto all'altezza e un attaccante/trequartista forte a gennaio, non arriviamo manco quarti.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Kjaer finisce KO. Problemi al ginocchio per il danese, sostituito da Gabbia dopo pochi minuti dall'inizio di Genoa - Milan. Uscita in barella con ghiaccio sul ginoccho.



Spero tanto non sia il crociato, appena rinnovato e significherebbe pure carriera finita... e forse pure la nostra stagione

UN DISASTRO


----------



## Butcher (1 Dicembre 2021)

Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo, forse.


----------



## mabadi (1 Dicembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Rotto il menisco.


Dici non legamenti? Ma si è fatto male da solo?


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Dicembre 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo, forse.


Puoi starne certo,più sono fracichi e più li confermiamo/compriamo,a settembre 2022 sarà al suo posto.


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Speriamo bene..ma non ho molta speranza


----------



## Walker (1 Dicembre 2021)

Madonna santa non ne va dritta una.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque non ne va bene una oh! Impressionante! Vedrete che ormai avrà finito la stagione con la fortuna che abbiamo.


----------



## honua (1 Dicembre 2021)

Assurdo. Due a partita se ne rompono. Se in una settimana ci sono 2 partite se ne rompono 4. Io non ci credo, ma deve esserci una maledizione dietro, magari di B.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Kjaer finisce KO. Problemi al ginocchio per il danese, sostituito da Gabbia dopo pochi minuti dall'inizio di Genoa - Milan. Uscita in barella con ghiaccio sul ginoccho.


non l'ho visto per fortuna per cui prego


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Dicembre 2021)

la partita passa in 2o o 3o piano ora.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la partita passa in 2o o 3o piano ora.


Già
Siamo tombati se Kjaer sta fuori mesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2021)

Che brutta roba... qui mi sa che non è solo in gioco la sua stagione, ma la sua carriera.

Il giocatore che meno di tutti si meriterebbe una cosa del genere.


----------



## Zenos (1 Dicembre 2021)

Va.tutto.bene.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Dicembre 2021)

Senza Simon siamo finiti


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già
> Siamo tombati se Kjaer sta fuori mesi.


qui alcuni non si rendono mica conto cosa voglia dire questa cosa. ci vediamo a febbraio.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qui alcuni non si rendono mica conto cosa voglia dire questa cosa. ci vediamo a febbraio.


Potrebbe essere ottimistico febbraio.


----------

